# Breaking news>>>



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2014)

Xerox and Wurlitzer are merging. They will be making reproductive organs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2014)

*groan*

Good one!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## nan (Jan 29, 2014)

good one


----------

